# any one know about planning laws?



## Garuf (29 Jan 2008)

I want to build a fish room/workshop/bedroom away from my house as a sort of get away what planning permission do I need or can I just build it? 
This is all hypothetical yet but I reckon I could pull it off since my parents are after me moving out.


----------



## tgc (30 Jan 2008)

Depends what you want to build it out of, if you get one of those pre-fab concrete garages like the one i'm getting  as long as its over five metres away from your house you don't need planning permision because it's classed as a temporary building. Anything else I'm not sure.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2008)

I work with local planning authorities quite a bit on the ecology side of things, and if it were me I'd phone the local planning people and get some advice.  Then back that up with a letter confirming whatever they say.  

Where do you live, I might know a local planner that you could call for some free advice 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (31 Jan 2008)

Hollington, Stoke on trent.
I'll see what I can do, according to my dad we've planning permission already granted but its either soon to run out or already out.


----------

